# Brauche Hilfe für Bau eines Heckspiegels!!!



## stefansdl (1. November 2009)

Ich habe mir einen kleinen Motor gekauft und will versuchen ein passenden Heckspiegel zu meinem Bott zu bauen..,das gestaltet sich allerdings etwas schwierig...seht selbst folgendes boot habe ich und folgenden motor...vielleicht hat ja jemand eine idee

achso...das boot hat ein holz(sperrholz)einlegeboden


----------



## MefoProf (1. November 2009)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe für Bau eines Heckspiegels!!!*

Moin,

befestige doch einfach eine Bohle auf deinem "Sitz" :q, so daß sie nach hinten über das Heck hinausgeht und hänge daran dann den Motor.


#h


----------



## Taxidermist (1. November 2009)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe für Bau eines Heckspiegels!!!*

Ich stell mir gerade vor,wie er dann mal aufsteht!Ha Ha!
Also besser den Sitz irgend wie am Boden verschrauben.

Taxidermist


----------



## stefansdl (1. November 2009)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe für Bau eines Heckspiegels!!!*

das wird leider nix, denn die kiste ist loose im boot..wenn ich aufstehen muß kippt ja alles um


----------



## fishmanschorsch (1. November 2009)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe für Bau eines Heckspiegels!!!*

Wenn überhaupt, würde ich es so versuchen.  Ein Gestell aus Alu oder Edelstahl anfertigen, das in die Schlaufen auf den Schläuchen gesteckt wird. Daran den Spiegel anschrauben. Du solltest aber daran denken das Gestell so zu sichern, dass es bei Rückwärtsfahrt nicht heraus gezogen wird.


----------



## stefansdl (1. November 2009)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe für Bau eines Heckspiegels!!!*

Das ist schonmal eine gute idee...danke...weitere vorschläge und ideen erwünscht


----------



## MefoProf (1. November 2009)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe für Bau eines Heckspiegels!!!*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich stell mir gerade vor,wie er dann mal aufsteht!Ha Ha!
> Also besser den Sitz irgend wie am Boden verschrauben.
> 
> Taxidermist



In dem Boot aufstehen ?|scardie:


----------



## Lorenz (1. November 2009)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe für Bau eines Heckspiegels!!!*



fishmanschorsch schrieb:


> Wenn überhaupt, würde ich es so versuchen.  Ein Gestell aus Alu oder Edelstahl anfertigen, das in die Schlaufen auf den Schläuchen gesteckt wird. Daran den Spiegel anschrauben. Du solltest aber daran denken das Gestell so zu sichern, dass es bei Rückwärtsfahrt nicht heraus gezogen wird.



Sowas in der Art hat auch ein Kollege an seinem 3m Schlauchboot #6


Ansonsten wüsste ich ehrlich gesagt nicht wie man das anstellen könnte! Irgendwie muss das ganze ja befestigt werden und da an dem Boot wohl sonst keine Laschen/Ösen oder so sind,fällt mir so spontan keine andere Lösung ein...


----------



## micbrtls (2. November 2009)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe für Bau eines Heckspiegels!!!*

Wäre es nicht gleich sinnvoller, das Boot zu verkaufen und ein gebrauchtes mit Spiegel zu holen? Dürfte auf jeden Fall sinnvoller sein.


----------



## stefansdl (2. November 2009)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe für Bau eines Heckspiegels!!!*



micbrtls schrieb:


> Wäre es nicht gleich sinnvoller, das Boot zu verkaufen und ein gebrauchtes mit Spiegel zu holen? Dürfte auf jeden Fall sinnvoller sein.



sinnvoll wäre es...aber ich habe keine 400€ über für ein ordentliches boot mit heckspiegel...außerdem will ich das boot nicht verkaufen...habe es seit 1988...es stammt noch aus der DDR und ist 100% zuverlässig, da sehr robuste und stabile aussenhaut...trotzdem würde ich für so ein boot nicht mehr als 50€ bekommen...denke ich jedenfalls...daher werde ich es behalten


----------



## olafson (2. November 2009)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe für Bau eines Heckspiegels!!!*

Hallo stefansdl,
habe dein bild ein bissl misbraucht. sei mir für nicht böse. so in etwa werden solche spigel gebaut. die gibt es auch fertig zu kaufen, allerdings weiss ich nicht ob se dann auch 100% passen|kopfkrat.
hol dir ein paar kupferrohre vlt. sie sind leichter zu biegen und normalerweise stabil genug für dein vorhaben. die dann mit sand füllen, und so in form biegen, daß sie sich schön am schlauch schmiegen. schpiegel dran schrauben-fertig.
und stell danach ein bild hier ein|wavey:


----------



## stefansdl (2. November 2009)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe für Bau eines Heckspiegels!!!*

Danke für diesen Vorschlag...das könnte tatsächlich funktionieren...ich werd es mal versuchen...bild wird folgen


----------



## Lenzibald (2. November 2009)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe für Bau eines Heckspiegels!!!*

Servus.
Ich würde mir 2 Rohre biegen lassen für das schmale Ende vom Boot weil da haste 4 ösen wie ich sehe und dann hinten ein Brett ein Stück schaltafel ist optimal quer drannschrauben fertig. Kostet material max. 20euro. 2 Rohre durch die Ösen dann nach unten Biegen brett drauf fertig. Hab vegessen auf www.hiki.at kannste unter bootszubehör nen fertigen Spiegel anschaun kostst allerdings 65euro dort.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## kleini12 (6. November 2009)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe für Bau eines Heckspiegels!!!*



fishmanschorsch schrieb:


> Wenn überhaupt, würde ich es so versuchen.  Ein Gestell aus Alu oder Edelstahl anfertigen, das in die Schlaufen auf den Schläuchen gesteckt wird. Daran den Spiegel anschrauben. Du solltest aber daran denken das Gestell so zu sichern, dass es bei Rückwärtsfahrt nicht heraus gezogen wird.



hatte mal das selbe problem...guckst du
oben nur eingehängt und unten nochmal festgemacht mit gurtband...sollte bei dir auch funktionieren


----------

